# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Thủ tướng 94 tuổi của Malaysia tự cầm lái xe Vinfast chạy 100kmh

## phuong_hanh3112

Sáng 28/8, Thủ tướng Malaysia Mahathir Mohamad đã được lái thử chiếc LUX SA 2.0 của VinFast. Người đàn ông huyền thoại của Malaysia đã chăm chú lắng nghe ông Phạm Nhật Vượng, Chủ tịch VinGroup giới thiệu về những chiếc xe mang thương hiệu Việt Nam.

Ông Vượng nói rằng rất ngưỡng mộ ngành công nghiệp ô tô của Malaysia và thương hiệu Proton của nước này. "Tôi hi vọng một ngày nào đó VinFast cũng được một phần như vậy", ông Vượng nói với Dr Mahathir. Vị Thủ tướng tỏ ra hài lòng trước lời nhận xét này.

Rất nhanh chóng, Dr Mahathir ngồi vào buồng lái và ngắm nhìn màn hình chính. Sau đó, ông nhấn ga lái dọc xe theo khuôn viên của làng công nghệ cao Hoà Lạc. Quãng đường đi khoảng 3 km từ Fvill đến nhà máy Vinsmart.

Người phiên dịch đi cùng Dr Mahathir cho biết ông đã cố tình để xe an ninh đi xa hơn rồi mới bám theo. Tốc độ lúc đó đạt đến hơn 100km/h. Tuy nhiên, anh này mô tả Thủ tướng Malaysia vẫn tiếc nuối vì quãng đường ngắn, không vọt lên được.

"Xe rất khoẻ, thiết kế đẹp, tiếc là tôi chỉ lái được có 100km/h thôi", Dr Mahathir nói với ông Phạm Nhật Vượng khi kết thúc. Ông Vượng sau đó hứa sẽ mời Thủ tướng Malaysia lái ở tốc độ 200km/h.

----------

